# best cpu Cooler?



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

i was looking at COOLMASTER V8 HEATSINK. It would look amazing in my HAF 912 ADVANCED case, but does it do the job to keep temps low?

how about the Corsair Hydro Series H70?

i know that it will void my warranty on my cpu, but since i will be overclocking it to get full performance it wont bother me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make and Model number of your motherboard and CPU?



> how about the Corsair Hydro Series H70?


Water cooling offers no extra cooling over air cooling. All you'll end up doing is run the risk of leaks.



> i know that it will void my warranty on my cpu, but since i will be overclocking it to get full performance it wont bother me.


Overclocking will only give you a small amount of speed; to a point where you won't notice.

Plus it may lower the life of your PC.


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

Gigabyte UD3 with AMD fx 6350


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The V8 is a very good cooler, although it is somewhat large and heavy. You might also look at one of the Hyper 212 line.

I'm not really impressed with the Hydro H70. If you are considering a liquid cooler, spend the extra few $$ for the H80i.

You might take a look at FrostyTech - Best Heat Sinks & PC Cooling Reviews They review and compare nearly every cooler (liquid and air) on the market.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The V8 would be the best. I have it and it truly is a wonderful cooler. I wish cooler master had continued the line.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

That's my V8 in my CM690 II Advanced. It's a good cooler with the speed dial fitting into an expansion slot in the back of the case. I think the only drawback to the cooler is the fin design which crosses the sets of find with reviews saying that it limits airflow. Weight shouldn't be an issue as the back plate supports the weight.


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

that looks beautiful  , I'm stuck between the V8 and Cool Master Hyper N520. I was reading some reviews on newegg and they seem fairly even. Which one would you consider?


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well the n520 does have 2 fans so theoretically should have better airflow through the fins resulting in better cooling. and I really only picked the v8 because of its cosmetic beauty (was the first thing I bought for my new build last year). 

Final call is up to you though


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It doesn't matter. It's up to you.


----------

